# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Poezia ime

## Brisil

GJUHE GJAKU

Mbi flete rreshqet pena qe shkruan
e majen e ngjyen ne gjak
kjo flete me t'madhen dhimbje ruan
t'shtamposun n'shkronja t'kuqe flak'

Me gjuhe gjaku vec zemra flet
e penes i dikton te shkruaje
me shkronja gjaku gjuhen e vet
qe si testament ta ruaje

----------

Bahri. (21-10-2013),dobri (02-10-2013),zylfije (26-11-2014)

----------


## Brisil

VRAPI I KOHES



Koha vrapon                                                                                                                                                                                                           dhe ne bashke me te                                                                                                                                                                                           fati shume premton                                                                                                                                                                                               por s'na jep asgje

Une ne nje cep                                                                                                                                                                                                 dikush ne nje tjeter                                                                                                                                                                                               dikush ndihet vet'                                                                                                                                                                                                 e te tjere te vdekur

Maratonen e vrapit                                                                                                                                                                                                 koha e ka fituar                                                                                                                                                                                                     e ne, ne varesi te fatit                                                                                                                                                                                        varemi per te ndaluar

----------


## neptun

Gjyshi 66-vjeçar

Gjyshi 66-vjeçar me leckë mëndafshi  fshiu grykën  e pushkës,
Fshiu me leckë të mëndafshit të zhytur në vaj,
Me spagën e hollë leckën në grykë e përshkoi,
Në tunelin e zi ku baruti qet flakë,
Nga kanali spiral ku plumbi drejtohet
Dhe  krismë të madhe e lë pas tëmën plakë.
Gjyshi 66-vjeçar tytës së gjatë frymën seç ia zuri,
Me syrin e djathtë bukur e shikoi,
Dhe nëpër dhëmbë i tha  mirë mbetsh!
Pastaj nga skaji i dhomës trupin e drejtoi,
Mirë është- i tha nipit 12 vjeç,
Tash grykëholla mund të pushojë e qetë,
Dhe u ngrit për ta varur në gozhdë
Në gozhdën në mur që e kishte ngulur vetë.
Tash jam i qetë, i tha nipit në vesh,
Dhe martina do të jetë e qetë,
Martina me gryken e trashë si presh,
Edhe pastaj mund dhe ajo të flë
Zëre që ka sy dhe që ka veshë!
Eh, çpo thua gjysh- i tha nipi i tij,
Pushkët dhe martinat do ti çojmë në muze
Se kështu na tha neve  mësuesja dje,
Në muzeun tonë që themelet një metër i ka në dhe.
Po gjyshin e kapi papritmas e qeshura,
Dhe i tha nipit:  A i the mësueses se a do tna mbrosh?
A i the mësueses se hasmi nuk fle,
A i the mësueses se pa armë je dorëlidhur,
A ia kujtove mësueses si kaluam ne dje?
Pa armë nip je i vdekur e gojëmbyllur ,
Pa armë je sakat
Pa armë je si leckë e pashtrydhur,
Pa armë je i shtrirë në tokë gjerë e gjatë.
Nip  thirri  gjyshi -  barutin gjyshi im e mbante përherë thatë,
Me barut e mbrojti oborrin sa e sa herë,
Nip, duhesh ta keshë të ditur dhe të qartë
Se ai e mbrojti pragun dhe birin e vet në derë,
Si dikur kur njerëzit mbronin vatrën me shpatë
Me zjarr e mbrojti kalamanin përherë,
E mbrojti dhe të veten grua
E mbrojti në dimër dhe në verë,
Si e mbron bariu ujin në krua.
Këmbëkryq ky gjysh pushkën vjerrë seç e përcillte,
Çdo pjesë të saj me vëmendje e shikonte
Nga këmbëza gjer në shënjestër  me mendjen e tij e sodiste,
Koka e tij pëbrenda i vlonte dhe i gufonte.
Se çka mendonte e kujtonte vetëm ai e dinte,
Përbrenda ky gjysh kishte një vullkan,
Kishvullkan të madh që botën e përbinte
E trupin e kish plot vrull e elan,
Plot zjarr,
Si të ishte një drenicak, mirëditas a çam,
Sikurse një lab.
Eh nipi im, nipi im
Me vete ky gjysh psherëtinte,
Dhashtë fati që kurrë atë hekur të varur mos ta prekim me dorë,
Dhe aty baruti të fle gjithmonë i qetë,
Dhashtë fati që kurrë mos të futemi në atë lojë,
Që ndërpren këngën e fëmijëve e njerëzit i tretë.
Kurrë atij pëbindshi mos tia prishim gjumin,
Dhashtë e dashtë fati që askush pragun tonë përsëri mos të na shkelin,
Dhashtë e dashtë fati që djersën tonë kurrë mos ta humbim
Dhashtë e dashtë fati që në kasollat tona kurrë fëmijët pa zot të mos ngelin.
Mos tna mbajnë asnjëherë askush në shënjestër
Dhashtë e dashtë fati që qiellin të lirë ne ta shikojmë,
Dhe asgjë më shumë, dhe asgjë më tepër.
Dhe lirshëm të ecim e të kuvendojmë,
Lirshëm të qeshim e lirshëm të këndojmë,
Lirshëm të vallëzojmë,
Dhe kurdoherë në vatrat tona
Lirshëm të festojmë!
Malishevë, 28 gusht 2013

----------


## petrol

_ ''O me zhabat ne moçale, o me zhgabat lart ne male!_

Petro Luarasi

Zhaba dhe zhgaba  

Demagoge, i thanë shoqet
Mos shih ëndrra, lëri lloqet
Ti nuk je shqiponjë mali 
Por veçse zhabë moçali 

Por bretkosa mendjelehtë, 
Kur pa zhgabën lart tek retë 
Iu ngjit majës e kërceu,
Prej marazit qafën theu.

----------

